# Martha Stewart, Toy Storage Bin.



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have been looking for something like this for awhile. Thought I'd share since I know most all of the babies here have lots of toys. I bought 2 in the pale green. They call it blue. Maybe I'm color blind. :lol:

Great price too!
Martha Stewart Pets™ Toy Storage Bin - Dog - Boutique - PetSmart

Yay! New toy box. I hide in here. Dey neber find me. 



















Dis ting butt stinkx. Bedder get Mama to give him baff.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I have been looking at these too! I have been wondering how they hold up. They look so cute though I think I am going to have to grab a couple for Jaxx.

Those pictures are just totally adorable!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> I have been looking at these too! I have been wondering how they hold up. They look so cute though I think I am going to have to grab a couple for Jaxx.
> 
> Those pictures are just totally adorable!


I think you'll really like them. They are so inexpensive, you can't go wrong.  Exactly what I have been looking for. 

Thank you!! :daisy: xxx


----------



## Rune (Nov 17, 2012)

No sure if it is worth it to get one. I would just be tripping over the empty box as Zara insists on her toys being spread over the house


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have that one! I would say it's light blue, lol. I love it! Our's is full to the max tho.. lol.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

They're cute! I couldn't find anything like this and the solid ones were all so expensive so I ended up getting a little basket. Problem is they like to chew the wicker!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rune said:


> No sure if it is worth it to get one. I would just be tripping over the empty box as Zara insists on her toys being spread over the house
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Haha!! I know that feeling. Ours stay all over the house too. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Blondie87 said:


> I have that one! I would say it's light blue, lol. I love it! Our's is full to the max tho.. lol.


I guess I'm really color blind then. :lol: I got two so I could keep from having toys spilling over the top. :lol:


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Ahh so cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Buildthemskywards said:


> They're cute! I couldn't find anything like this and the solid ones were all so expensive so I ended up getting a little basket. Problem is they like to chew the wicker!


I had the hard plastic bone shaped toy box. Not sure if you've seen that one. It was way to big for The Wees to even get the toys out. I had been putting them in small empty boxes, but still having the same problem. I'm hoping they can get the toys out of this one easier. 

The wicker basket is a good idea too. If you are having trouble with them chewing, give this one a try. It's what I would call a soft sided toy box, but perfect for Chi's, I think.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MinnieUK said:


> Ahh so cute
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!! :daisy:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

it looks like a nice toy box, but what i realy love is that darling little doll that's inside the toybox. the one in the middle , that little black and white one :love7:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I like it a lot. i like her stuff anyway. Amberleah lou lou has her bed.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> it looks like a nice toy box, but what i realy love is that darling little doll that's inside the toybox. the one in the middle , that little black and white one :love7:


Awwwww, thank you so much, Elaine!! :love5: She's a sweet little munchkin. 

She sends love and puppy kisses. :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

CHITheresa said:


> I like it a lot. i like her stuff anyway. Amberleah lou lou has her bed.


We have the beds too.  I've been pleased with the MS line so far.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I LOVE it! And what a great deal it is too


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

guccigrande said:


> I LOVE it! And what a great deal it is too


I had been looking for something like it for awhile. I found several, but they were designed for magazines and such. So there was no cut out, lower/dip in front. I came across these yesterday in Petsmart on accident. Perfect for their toys, and as you said, great deal!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

So cute! They look nice! I had to go bigger for Chloe's toys and after her birthday I think ours will be full!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Those are great! and what a cute little muffin! 
I wish my two played with toys, then I could buy something like that, truth is they don't and won't! aside from the odd chew bone.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

4bsingreece said:


> So cute! They look nice! I had to go bigger for Chloe's toys and after her birthday I think ours will be full!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!!  I bought two. With 4 pups we've accumulated many toys. :lol:



KittyD said:


> Those are great! and what a cute little muffin!
> I wish my two played with toys, then I could buy something like that, truth is they don't and won't! aside from the odd chew bone.


Thank you, Kitty!!  Bring those babies to play with The Wees. xxx


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I just got back from Petsmart and got the toy box. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I <3 Jade! :daisy: Not been on in a long while but great to see some familiar faces 

Wish we could get the Martha Stewart stuff in the UK :foxes15: they do a bed I absolutely LOVE and these toy storage bins are fab! Exactly what I need for Louie's ever growing toy collection


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Wonderful


----------



## Lizlow77 (Jan 25, 2013)

Do you ladies have any awesome idea on how I can keep my baby Ziggy from chewing up my daughters toys?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

I just got Bell a doggy toy basket from home goods. I only put her toys in there when we have company coming over and I don't want them all over the house. Otherwise she insists on having them all over! And she has tons of them!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

*tilts head* looks blue to me o.o LMAO adorable caption hahaha!!! go give it a bath stinky butt toy! :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Missygal said:


> I just got back from Petsmart and got the toy box.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


How do you like it? I'm loving ours!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

TLI said:


> How do you like it? I'm loving ours!


I may have to take it back. Bailey is too short to pull toys out. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Pinkchi said:


> I <3 Jade! :daisy: Not been on in a long while but great to see some familiar faces
> 
> Wish we could get the Martha Stewart stuff in the UK :foxes15: they do a bed I absolutely LOVE and these toy storage bins are fab! Exactly what I need for Louie's ever growing toy collection


Thank you, Steph!! :daisy: She's a sweetheart! 

I'm sorry you can't get the MS line. :/ I think I know which bed you are referring too. I love those beds! I really like the toy storage. It's just what I was looking for. 

Great to see you and Louie!! A few of our "old members" have been popping in. Nice to see! :love5: Hope you and Louie are well!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Missygal said:


> I may have to take it back. Bailey is too short to pull toys out.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Mine step up on the front opening to get the toys out. Maybe she'll get the hang of it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The opening is only about 4" from the ground. Unless they have more than one size?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lizlow77 said:


> Do you ladies have any awesome idea on how I can keep my baby Ziggy from chewing up my daughters toys?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mine aren't chewers, so no help here. Sorry. :/


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

BellsMommy22 said:


> I just got Bell a doggy toy basket from home goods. I only put her toys in there when we have company coming over and I don't want them all over the house. Otherwise she insists on having them all over! And she has tons of them!


Haha!! Little stinker! Mine like to have their toys everywhere too. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> *tilts head* looks blue to me o.o LMAO adorable caption hahaha!!! go give it a bath stinky butt toy! :lol:


That's it! I'm color blind! :lol:

Stinky butt is still stinking.  :lol:


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

TLI said:


> The opening is only about 4" from the ground. Unless they have more than one size?


She just sits there and cries cause she can't reach her toys. We will see..


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Missygal said:


> She just sits there and cries cause she can't reach her toys. We will see..
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Awww. :/ Poor baby girl. Wees will post pics on how to get toys out of toy box. Be right back.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bailey, da Wees show you howz to get toys from da toy box. 

You gotta cwal in itz!  Wet you feetsies hep you.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol silly
We just use a regular box for the toys in the living room lol. Its more wide though and low so they,can just walk over,and pick them out


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> Lol silly
> We just use a regular box for the toys in the living room lol. Its more wide though and low so they,can just walk over,and pick them out


I tried a few boxes. No workie. :lol: 

I like this lil toy box. Where's the fun in it if ya don't have to work at getting your toys?  :lol: There's toys all over the place, so if they wanna take the easy route, no problemo' :lol:

xxxxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol! Whenever KC loses a toy under the couch she tries her hardest to get it back  I'm always findin things under there, esp those tiny kong balls lmao. Did u see what I made in the craft section!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I'm just using Baileys old dog bed now. It's big but really low and working great!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

